# Tri-Rail GP-49's prepare to ship out



## battalion51 (Jan 8, 2005)

I heard from Miami Joe last week that the Tri-Rail (ex-Southern) GP-49's had been moved to the shops in Hialeah, with unknown cause for the move. Well as it turns out the engines were moved so that Tri-Rail Mechanical can begin preparing the engines to be shipped to Kansas City where they will recieve major overhaul. Now word is that 5 of the 6 engines will be shipped, with one remaining behind to be overhauled at a later date. Among the improvments to the engines will be the removal of the high nose on the F end, the addition of an HEP package (seperate Catepillar unit most likely). They will also be painted into the current Tri-Rail blue and white scheme. There is no word as to whether the engines will be recieving a cowl as 801-805 did during their overhaul by MK back in the 80's.

In other Tri-Rail equipment news, Cab Car 507 is back in service after an April accident where the Cab Car nailed a van just south of Manatee at Oakland Park Blvd. causing extensive damage to the Cab Car. Also TCCX 810 is back in town after its time in Boise recieving body work and a seperate HEP package, allowing the Prime Mover to focus on its duties. The TRCX 811 is expected to recieve a similar treatment in the near future. You may recall that these units were purchased by FDOT from Amtrak in 1996. The 810 is the former AMTK 363, while the 811 is the former AMTK 379. 811 (along with a three car trainset) has also spent time on lease to GO while under Tri-Rail ownership. Finally, all Tri-Rail cars have been stenciled with the SFRTA logo opposite the American flag.


----------



## Miami Joe (Jan 9, 2005)

When I was leaving Friday afternoon, there were 5 GP's being moved in the yard.

With all the FRA requirements, it will be a few weeks before they leave.

MJ B)


----------



## Conrail (Jan 9, 2005)

i study al fra requirements and i'm only ten h34r:


----------

